# Spitfire Serial Numbers Site



## fubar57 (May 5, 2013)

Just went to this site- www.spitfires.ukf.net.- to check on a serial number and the site page wouldn't open. I hope the site hasn't shut down.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (May 5, 2013)

Damn. I went to that one a fair amount.


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2013)

What's the serial number Geo, and I'll check it in the Shacklady book - the 'Bible', where the info was originally published.


----------



## fubar57 (May 6, 2013)

All is good Terry. I just go there while I'm waiting for paint or glue to dry and look for anything with RCAF attached to it. Hoping whatever is happening to the site gets sorted out or someone else picks up the baton.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2013)

OK Geo, no probs.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just found out today that the person running this site had to change servers and this is the new site address.Spitfire - Main

Geo

*EDIT*: Was going to spend the rest of the weekend downloading page after page after page of the Production Summary, in case this sort of thing happens again, when lo and behold I see the download button. Job done


----------

